# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  T Harfiyle Başlayan Öz Türkçe İsimler

## veli

Tabay 
Tabgaç 
Tabgaçyeke 
Tabın 
Tabırtı 
Tabrak* 
Tabulgu* 
Taçam 
Tadar 
Tadgun* 
Tadık 
Tadıkçur 
Tadkun 
Tadu* 
Tağ 
Tagay 
Takıcık 
Takışkaya 
Talan 
Talguk 
Talıkı 
Talıman 
Talkık* 
Talkılıç 
Talu* 
Taman 
Tamantarkan 
Tamar 
Tamduk* 
Tamga 
Tamgacı 
Tamgalı* 
Tamgalık* 
Tamgantarkan 
Tamır 
Tamur 
Tan* 
Tanguk* 
Tangut 
Tanık 
Tanışman 
Tanrıkulu* 
Tanrıkut 
Tanrıverdi* 
Tanrıvermiş* 
Tanyu 
Tapar 
Tapdı 
Tapılgu* 
Tapılguç* 
Tapış* 
Tapmış 
Taprak* 
Tapu* 
Tapusak* 
Tapuş* 
Tarı* 
Tara 
Taragay 
Taran 
Taraskülüg 
Tarbın 
Tarbış 
Tardu 
Tarıçı 
Tarıçıbeğ 
Tarım* 
Tarın 
Tarkan 
Tarkat 
Tarmak 
Tarman 
Tarsuk 
Taş 
Taşkan 
Tatar 
Tatık* 
Tatuş Tay 
Tay 
Tayak 
Tayanç 
Tayanı 
Taybilge 
Tayboğa 
Taybu 
Taydık 
Taydıkelçi 
Taygun 
Tayık* 
Tayınçak 
Tayışma 
Taylan 
Taylanyiğit 
Taypura 
Taysan 
Tayşı 
Tayun 
Tayüge 
Tegin 
Tegir* 
Tegrenç 
Tekeli 
Tekeş 
Tekiş 
Tekir 
Teküder 
Teleboğa 
Telegey 
Telengit 
Temdilik 
Temen 
Temiçi 
Temiş 
Temren* 
Temüçin 
Temüke 
Tengiz* 
Tengribolmış 
Tengrikulu* 
Tengüt 
Tenli 
Tenliapa 
Tepiş 
Terdike 
Terek 
Terken* 
Tetik 
Tezginç 
Tığrak 
Tınbeğ 
Tınmış 
Tısak 
Tike 
Tilbe 
Tilek* 
Tinç 
Tinesi 
Tiregü 
Tirek 
Tiri* 
Tirik* 
Tobuk 
Tobula 
Toğma 
Toğman 
Toğsun 
Togay 
Tok 
Tokademir 
Tokak 
Tokay 
Tokaydemir 
Tokdoğan 
Tokkan 
Toklukdemir 
Toklutunga 
Toksaba 
Toksı 
Toksın 
Toksu 
Toksuçiğil 
Toksurmuş 
Tokta 
Toktakaya 
Toktamış 
Toktamışgerey 
Toktaş 
Toktay 
Toktu 
Tokumak 
Tokuş 
Tolaba 
Tolmuş 
Tolu* 
Toluktüge 
Tolum 
Tolun 
Toluntegin 
Tonguç 
Tongut 
Tonlutunga 
Tonma 
Tonmabakşı 
Tonraesim 
Tonrasemik 
Tonyukuk 
Topçan 
Toprak 
Toraman 
Torumtay 
Tosun 
Toygar 
Toygun 
Toynak 
Toyun 
Toyunçuk 
Tökmen 
Tölek* 
Tölekkaya 
Tönke 
Törapa 
Töre* 
Töreci* 
Töredi 
Töreli* 
Törpe 
Törtaba 
Törü* 
Törücü* 
Törülü* 
Törüngey 
Töşek 
Tuçayan 
Tudun 
Tudunyamtar 
Tugayörük 
Tuğ 
Tuğçu 
Tuğluk 
Tuğlukdemir 
Tuğlukşat 
Tuğra 
Tuğrul 
Tuğrulbeğ 
Tuğrulca 
Tuğşat 
Tuğtegin 
Tuğur 
Tuka 
Tukademir 
Tula 
Tulaboğa 
Tulu 
Tulunbeğ 
Tuluntay 
Tuman 
Tumlumınar 
Tumtur 
Tumur 
Tun 
Tunç 
Tundar 
Tunga 
Tungaalp 
Tungakağan 
Tungatar 
Tungategin 
Tungaturan 
Tunyabgu 
Tupulgan 
Tura* 
Turagay 
Turak 
Turalı 
Turan 
Turancı* 
Turançı* 
Turatutuk 
Turbay 
Turgay 
Turgul 
Turgut 
Turkun* 
Turmuş 
Turpan 
Tursun 
Turu* 
Turuk 
Turumçan 
Turumtay 
Turunçan 
Turunday 
Tuşta 
Tutırga 
Tuttarkan 
Tutuk 
Tutuş 
Tuygan 
Tuygu* 
Tuygun 
Tuynak 
Tuyun 
Tüge 
Tüger 
Tükel* 
Tükele 
Tüken 
Tükrünç 
Tüksün 
Tükün 
Tülek* 
Tülekdemir 
Tülük 
Tümen 
Tümenbeği 
Türçe 
Türçü 
Türe 
Türk 
Türkçü* 
Türkeş 
Türkmen 
Türkyiğit 
Türlük 
Tüşdemir 
Tüşümen 
Tüz 
Tüzbayküçbars 
Tüzçü 
Tüzlü 
Tüzlük 
Tüzmüş 
Tüzük 
Tüzün*

----------

